# Working Online From PI



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello,
Some of you have stated the need for reliable internet due to working online. Don't want to infringe on your good thing, I definitely understand the need for discretion by some, but can anybody share what they're doing? Besides working for a legitimate company remotely it seems any offers to work online are mostly scams.

Many thanks,
Dennis


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the good luck of being a recruiter for a company that, like Richard Branson, doesn't care where you work from as long as you close your deals. 

I do work Los Angeles hours so I wake up at an ungodly hour, but I'm used to it at this point.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Because the offers to work online are scams doesn't mean there aren't quite a few legitimate people working online.  

I personally work online doing freelance copywriting and eBook writing. Those fancy sales pages you see for "7 Steps To Be Happy NOW", "WARNING: This Dirty Secret Gets You So Many Chicks It Should Be Illegal", etc.. there's a chance I could've written one of them, or at least the eBook that comes after the purchase. 

I've also done a lot of content marketing for a popular online loan service in the UK; the articles you see around the web about them were mostly written by me. I write content, approach websites and ask (or have them paid) to place the content on their website, rinse and repeat.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

raconnor said:


> Because the offers to work online are scams doesn't mean there aren't quite a few legitimate people working online.
> 
> I personally work online doing freelance copywriting and eBook writing. Those fancy sales pages you see for "7 Steps To Be Happy NOW", "WARNING: This Dirty Secret Gets You So Many Chicks It Should Be Illegal", etc.. there's a chance I could've written one of them, or at least the eBook that comes after the purchase.
> 
> I've also done a lot of content marketing for a popular online loan service in the UK; the articles you see around the web about them were mostly written by me. I write content, approach websites and ask (or have them paid) to place the content on their website, rinse and repeat.



Very interesting! Do you know of Amazon Mechanical Turk? I wonder if it works from the PI or if you'd need to VPN your IP to show stateside to use it.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Very interesting! Do you know of Amazon Mechanical Turk? I wonder if it works from the PI or if you'd need to VPN your IP to show stateside to use it.


Last I heard was that the only place outside of the US that could receive cash from MTurk was India; everyone else gets paid via Amazon gift cards. It could have changed by now but I haven't heard otherwise. 

If you're looking for a place to make a few quick bucks online you can try out Fiverr if you do something like article writing; always people looking for that over there. J

If you are doing some other type of random online jobs, there's elance and odesk for things like data input and what-not.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the many inputs, I worked at a Supplement/Vitamin call center for 6 years and need some sort of job, my military pension is not doing it so well, will see what I can do, I'm not a writer and only a high school graduate so it looks like I could do the data entry or similar? 

They are hiring English speaking call center reps but unsure if I qualify I inquired and they sent me a generic response but the first requirement was to be a Philippine citizen and SSS card, I live in southern Luzon so travel to Manila for a job interview that I don't qualify for, would be expensive.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Go onto eLance and sign up for alerts. There are tons of legit jobs on there- data entry, virtual assistants, etc. 

In fact, when I was in the States, I used to post jobs on eLance and it didn't matter where the responses came from. It was all about who could do the best work for the most competitive rate. I used to hire folks from both the States and abroad.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, not sure what to post but I will start with supplement guidance or support and data entry, never have done anything like this before this is all new to me but on many of the expat forum and You tube expat videos I noticed a trend of working on-line or inquiry into internet connections for business.

Many thanks again.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Not as popular as eLance, but worth signing up with as well, depending on what you do. 

As a recruiter, I used to look through these sites when looking for great freelance talent: 

oDesk
Freelancer 
Guru
vWorker


----------

